
Bill Gates on Covid-19: Most US tests are “completely garbage” - pabo
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/08/bill-gates-on-covid-19-most-tests-are/
======
vikramkr
This is the same article that was posted recently from Wired, and my point
about the title being disingenous and dangerous from that article still
stands.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24083350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24083350)

